# What would you be doing right now if there was no RootzWiki?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Me... sleeping.
How about you?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

browsing another website...


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

g00s3y said:


> browsing another website...


that is true... if there was no rootzwiki, there would be another "rootzwiki"

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

Crying myself to sleep reading through XDA or Phandroid


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm "if there was no rootzwiki".
Well I guess I would not be posting in this thread ha
since if so this thread would not exist


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Spending money at a bar. Thank you Rootzwiki for helping me save money.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Bugging bird and friends to create rootzwiki.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Whoring myself on XDA... oh wait I already do that

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Now I'm at the bar and on rootzwiki, so that post from yesterday is now null.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Watching roots (haha get it... not that funny)


----------

